# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  Los beneficios ambientales de las aguas del Guadalquivir: un análisis económico

## Salut

> *Los beneficios ambientales de las aguas del Guadalquivir: un análisis económico*
> 
> Esta tesis doctoral, elaborada por Julia Martín-Ortega, ha sido publicada por el Centro de Estudios Andaluces después de ser distinguida con el Premio Tesis a la mejor Tesis Doctoral, convocado en 2008, que se concede a la investigación desarrollada en universidades andaluzas.
> 
> 
> La investigación aplica al ámbito de la cuenca del Guadalquivir una metodología para la valoración de los beneficios ambientales de la aplicación de la Directiva Marco de Agua. 
> 
> Se inscribe en una investigación europea del Sexto Programa Marco de la Unión Europea AquaMoney (Guía para la evaluación de los costes ambientales y del recurso).
> 
> Descargar: Los beneficios ambientales de las aguas del Guadalquivir: un análisis económico. Tesis doctoral.


http://iagua.es/2010/02/agencia-anda...sis-economico/

----------

